# SL letter of the day -why oh why did they get married?



## techmom (Oct 22, 2012)

This Savage Love letter of the day clearly illustrates why a couple can't get married with a mismatch, it will cause problems anyway. This couple was only married 4 months and already the relationship is on the rocks...

SL Letter of the Day: The Escape Snatch | Slog

The advice Dan gave was on the money though.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

A f'n men.


----------



## pplwatching (Jun 15, 2012)

That letter doesn't illustrate anything more than why two people who don't both understand the meaning of marriage shouldn't get married. We've heard his side of the story, but not hers. "Sexual compatibility" is hose apples.


----------

